# Ground Veal



## donnad

Is it ok to feed ground veal? Every time I see it, I want to buy it and try it for Chloe and Summer. I don't recall anyone ever saying they use it but I am curious. I use ground chicken, ground turkey, ground lamb and ground beef and would like to add ground veal if it's ok to feed.


----------



## maltlovereileen

I don't see why not... I wouldn't for personal ethical reasons (don't like the way they raise/treat the calves), but that's another issue altogether


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I don't eat veal, but since it is beef, I see nothing wrong with feeding it to the fluffs occasionally. It's generally very lean, so I wouldn't feed it every day, just like I wouldn't feed chicken breast every day.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I never see ground veal in our stores, but if I did, I would buy it for the girls. I do get ground lamb now and then. They don't have it that often, but the girls love it.


----------



## donnad

Thanks for the responses...next time I will pick some up. I rotate their protein every couple of days.


----------



## wooflife

I have fed veal to the dogs. My husbands company (meat company) was cleaning out the kitchen freezer and giving away a bunch of meat. My husband grabbed a couple boxes of veal chops. He brought it home and said ' I know you won't eat it but I thought it would be ok for the dogs?' I wouldn't go looking for it but rather than let go to waste I cooked it up and they gobbled it up with no issues. 

My hubs is really good at snatching up extra free meat for the dogs whenever he sees it. On the one hand he thinks I'm nutz but on the other hand he is really proud of how healthy the dogs are and trys to help.


----------

